# Besoin d'aide urgent: lecteur PDF



## Maxima (22 Août 2010)

Salut 

Je suis ce forum depuis longtemps déjà et me suis inscris aujourd'hui pour vous demander de l'aide. Étant donné que c'est urgent, je serais éternellement reconnaissant à quiconque pouvant m'aider 

Je suis à la recherche d'une application pour iPhone4 (gratuite ou payante, c'est égale), qui me permet de:
- lire soit un document PDF, soit un document Word
- rechercher à l'intérieur d'un de ces documents un mot clé (cmd+f sur mac)

J'ai déjà trouvé passablement de Reader PDF, par contre aucun qui me permet de rechercher directement un mot. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?

Merci beaucoup,
Meilleures salutations


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Août 2010)

GoodReader, qui stocke, gère, lit et est capable de toutes sortes de manipulations sur des documents de formats variés (dont le pdf et word). Il sait naturellement chercher ce que tu veux au sein d'un document. 
Sinon, PDF reader Pro.
Mais il y en a plein d'autres.... (avec la fonction recherche)


----------



## Maxima (22 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup! J'ai du tomber sur des Reader moyens, pourtant je faisais attention aux commentaires lors des achats. J'avais déjà téléchargé la version lite de GoodReader il y a longtemps, mais n'avais apparemment pas accès à cette fonction.

Encore une fois, merci beaucoup, bonne soirée


----------

